# Ms. Mofet's Baked Meat Lasagna



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2015)

*Ms. Mofet's Baked Meat Lasagna*

*Fresh Herbs /Spices/Seasonings:*

6 large sprigs/stems (≈ 3 oz. ) Fresh basil - chopped fine - divided
2 (1/4 oz. ) boxes Fresh oregano - chopped fine - divided
2 (1/4 oz. ) boxes Fresh Italian (flat leaf) parsley - chopped fine - divided
6 large cloves Fresh garlic - chopped or grated fine - divided
1 large Onion - chopped fine - divided

*My All Purpose (dry spices) Seasoning Blend - to personal taste:*

Garlic powder
Onion powder
Adobo seasoning
Accent (or MSG)
Ground Sea Salt
Ground peppercorns
Ground hot pepper flakes
Cayenne
Hungarian Hot Paprika
Hungarian Sweet Paprika
Ground Sea Salt
Ground peppercorns
Ground Dry thyme
Ground Dry rosemary

*Meat Prep:*

1 lb.. sweet Italian sausage - removed from casing and crumbled
1 lb.. lean ground beef

Place sausage, ground beef, 1/2 the onion, 1/2 the garlic cloves ,1/2 the basil, 1/2 the oregano, 1/3 the parsley and dry spices to taste in pan.
Cook over medium heat stirring and breaking up meat till it is a small to medium crumble.
Cook till browned and cooked through.

*Cheese Filling Prep:*

2 lb. ricotta cheese
1/2 lb. Mozzarella cheese - shredded
2 raw egg - beaten
1/4 lb. Grated Parmesan cheese - freshly grated
1/4 lb. Grated Romano - freshly grated

Place all filling ingredients plus 1/3 of the parsley in a mixing bowl; mix well.

*Sauce Prep:*

2 (28 ounce) can plain tomato sauce
14 oz. (1/2 of a sauce can) of burgundy wine
1 TBSP sugar
1/4 cup olive oil

In pot sauté the other half of the onion and remaining 1/2 of garlic in olive oil.
Add tomato sauce and wine to pot and stir well.
Add sugar, 1/2 the basil, 1/2 the oregano, 1/3 the parsley, salt, pepper and hot pepper flakes to taste.
Simmer 30 minutes or till raw taste is gone, stirring occasionally.
Add more wine and/or water if necessary.
Taste and correct seasoning if necessary.

*Additional Ingredients for layers:*

1 (13.25 oz.) Can mushrooms - stems and pieces; drained
2 Hard boiled eggs - peeled and cubed (my mom always put them in) - optional
1/4 lb. Grated Parmesan cheese - freshly grated
1/4 lb. Grated Romano - freshly grated
1/2 lb. Mozzarella cheese - shredded
1 (8 oz.) box Oven ready (no boil) lasagna noodles (See note below)

*Additional Items:*

Non stick cooking spray
Non stick foil

*Note:*
May use 1 lb. traditional lasagna noodles:
Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Cook lasagna noodles in boiling water for 8 to 10 minutes. Stir frequently. Drain noodles, and rinse with cold water.

*Preheat oven to 375°F.*

*To Assemble:*

Spray bottom and sides of a 9x13x3 inch baking dish
Spread thin layer of sauce over the bottom of baking dish.
Arrange 3 oven ready noodles crosswise in pan, not touching each other or the sides of pan (boiled noodles lengthwise) over sauce.
Evenly spread with 1/3 of the ricotta cheese mixture.
Evenly sprinkle 1/3 of chopped eggs and 1/3 of the mushrooms.
Evenly spread 1/3 of the meat mixture.
Top with 1/4 of the remaining mozzarella, 1/4 of the remaining Romano cheese, 1/4 of the remaining parmesan cheese.
Spread thin layer of sauce over cheeses.
Repeat layers ending with noodles, and top with a layer of sauce and remaining 1/4 mozzarella, 1/4 Romano and 1/4 Parmesan cheeses.
Cover with non-stick foil or spray regular foil with cooking spray to prevent cheese from sticking (or make sure the foil does not touch the cheese).
Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes.
Remove foil, and bake an additional 20 minutes or till nicely browned.

Let stand for 15 minutes to set before serving.


*Pictures*








Arrange 3 oven ready noodles crosswise in pan, not touching each other or the sides of pan (boiled noodles lengthwise) over sauce. 







Evenly spread with 1/3 of the ricotta cheese mixture. 
Evenly sprinkle 1/3 of chopped eggs and 1/3 of the mushrooms. 







Evenly spread 1/3 of the meat mixture.







Top with 1/4 of the remaining mozzarella, 1/4 of the remaining Romano cheese, 1/4 of the remaining parmesan cheese. 







Spread thin layer of sauce over cheeses. 







Repeat layers ending with noodles, and top with a layer of sauce and remaining 1/4 mozzarella, 1/4 Romano and 1/4 Parmesan cheeses. 







Cover with non-stick foil or spray regular foil with cooking spray to prevent cheese from sticking (or make sure the foil does not touch the cheese). 
Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes. 

Remove foil, and bake an additional 20 minutes or till nicely browned. 







Let stand for 15 minutes to set before serving.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2015)

Served with garlic bread


----------

